# EVGA x58 SLi LE instant FF again



## Hale88 (Dec 26, 2009)

OK so I just put together all the components and fired my rig. But the motherboard shows constant FF without doing anything... I checked all my graphic cards, RAM, CPU but I could not find anything wrong with it. I also reseat the CPU, GPU, Ram...but nothing happen. the monitor showed blank screen no post no nothing.

It happened once on my 780i SLi so I decided to switch to Core i7 and it happened again.
I am pretty sure that all my components are fine because I tested them on other computer and they worked just fine.

Does anyone knows what's happen??


thanks
hale


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 26, 2009)

Hale88 said:


> OK so I just put together all the components and fired my rig. But the motherboard shows constant FF without doing anything... I checked all my graphic cards, RAM, CPU but I could not find anything wrong with it. I also reseat the CPU, GPU, Ram...but nothing happen. the monitor showed blank screen no post no nothing.
> 
> It happened once on my 780i SLi so I decided to switch to Core i7 and it happened again.
> I am pretty sure that all my components are fine because I tested them on other computer and they worked just fine.
> ...



Does the manual have error codes listed? If not, PM Chicken Patty. He has the same board and may be able to help you out.


----------



## Hale88 (Dec 26, 2009)

FF stands for Fully Function. But this one shows FF constantly without scan through any other codes before for the final stage which is FF.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 26, 2009)

That is weird. Have you tried to clear the cmos?


----------



## theonedub (Dec 26, 2009)

Back when I looked it up to make sure that my 780i FF was not a fault I did remember seeing that FF situations like you described usually meant DOA MB.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 26, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Back when I looked it up to make sure that my 780i FF was not a fault I did remember seeing that FF situations like you described usually meant DOA MB.



That would be quite the irony; Fully Functional=DOA 

So, did you do the clear cmos?


----------



## Hale88 (Dec 26, 2009)

yes I did since it has build in CMOS reset button. I will try to take out the batt. for 5min and then put it back in to see what happen ;(

thanks


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 26, 2009)

check all cables and connectiopns


----------



## Hale88 (Dec 26, 2009)

all the cables and connections are fined.


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 26, 2009)

This is EVGA's FAQ on the subject:http://www.evga.com/support/faq/afmviewfaq.aspx?topicid=40&faqid=58002


----------



## Hale88 (Dec 26, 2009)

that is what I will do tomorrow. I just check out the video, i will check all my components once again to make sure they are fined. If they do, there must be the MB and the CPU, but know I dont know how to test the CPU since I only have one Core i7 rig ;(


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 26, 2009)

From what I'm aware via all evga boards after the start of the 7 series, a constant "FF" is a hardware problem due to ether connection or a faulty board... I had that with my 780i FTW board.. It turned out to be the board and EVGA rma'ed it without a problem..

Hope you don't have to rma the board..


----------



## Hale88 (Dec 26, 2009)

I hope I can do RMA since I bought this board from a guy at EVGA and look like He screwed me over. For my stupidly, I needed to test the board soon...rather wait until now. I did not have time.


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 26, 2009)

You might try booting with one graphic card and one stick of ram. Also do you have another PSU you could try?


----------



## Hale88 (Dec 27, 2009)

my PSU is brand new. It is Corsair HX950w so It should handle everything without a problem


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 27, 2009)

Out of curiosity, what card/s are you using?


----------



## Hale88 (Dec 27, 2009)

EVGA GTX 285 SLi. The funny thing is because there is one PCI-E x16 and the second Slot is x8 so I just do Sli of the first and the second slot. It would not hurt right??


----------



## Hale88 (Dec 28, 2009)

OK, This is what I found out. The pins are not level? Stupid me that I did not have time to try it until now.








The suck thing is I dont know how to RMA right now since I bought this MB from a guy call vaughn_degolyer. I sent many PM for him + email him but no one response ;(...

 I hope EVGA will help me RMA this. I dont want to spend money on a defect motherboard.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, you say it's from the EVGA forums.. They will probably have a look at the whole thing. Seeing about the first owner and so forth. I'd get a hold of EVGA_JacobF and also call tomorrow to see what can be done.. 

wish ya the best on it all..


----------



## Hale88 (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, even If I call EVGA, They won't able help me since I bought this Used MB from other owner. The only way right now is trying to contact the first owner and get a help from him. BUT WHERE IS HE?? I still waiting for the reply from him X(.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 28, 2009)

Hale88 said:


> Well, even If I call EVGA, They won't able help me since I bought this Used MB from other owner. The only way right now is trying to contact the first owner and get a help from him. BUT WHERE IS HE?? I still waiting for the reply from him X(.



You should still try EVGA support. I hear they're very good when it comes to RMA.


----------



## Hale88 (Dec 28, 2009)

I found out three pins are bent on the Motherboard but It was not my fault because I did not know that there are bent pins and with EVGA, they wont replace anything due to physical damage. FML


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2009)

They replaced my 780i FTW board due to it having bent pins.. Gotta get with the person that sold it to ya.. They should rma it for him.. 


I hope you can get with him..


----------



## Hale88 (Dec 28, 2009)

I got him. He is trying to help me with the RMA  Hopefully it will work out. Right I am draining the loop and test it out on Air one by one component 

thank you


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2009)

Hale88 said:


> I got him. He is trying to help me with the RMA  Hopefully it will work out. Right I am draining the loop and test it out on Air one by one component
> 
> thank you




Let him know that the best thing to do is just tell them.. Constant FF

I wouldn't really go with the fact there is bent pins.. It's a problem that can be done no matter what.. Even with a brand new board that has never been touched... Like my 780i, I also think Paulieg had a board like that once.. 

Glad you got with him. Hope it works out.


----------



## Hale88 (Dec 28, 2009)

Just finished the test. Concluded that the MB is Dead ( Hopefully not the CPU). I tried 1 stick of Ram, 3 different GPU. All three were not work on the X58 LE but worked on the Dell XPS 410. took out the battery and 5 ' later and put it back on but no luck. Tried put all 3 sticks of ram but same problem. Damn it X(


----------

